# James River Fishing Report 06/06/2015 Stingray?



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

Went fishing to Yorktown beach and all the croakers were small bait stealers and got annoyed really quick so moved on to the warwick river caught nada. Then at highest tide hit the james river for some fun. Caught a couple of croakers most were 8 inches or smaller. Then hit on a baby stingray which was interesting rare catch for me. Finally before the storms came a tiny spot hit my bloodworms before I called it off due to lightning nearby.


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

Stinger


















Weak Spot 








Tight lines and fish on. :fishing:


----------



## r3con. (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks for the report. Shoulda stuck a 7/0 through that spot and slung him back out here


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

There are also a lot of cownose rays around there too. Hooked into a big one in the Nansmeond by the James last year. Thanks for the report!


----------

